# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > ابزارهای گزارش سازی در دلفی > سوال: تبدیل فایل هایی با پسوند qrp.* به pdf (فوری)

## admin1979

سلام به دوستان
لطفا مرا راهنمایی کنید که چگونه می توانم گزارشهایی با پسوند qrp را به فایل pdf تبدیل کنم . 
با تشکر....

----------


## bootshow

به این سایت برو و از TQRMultiExport  استفاده کن

----------

